# 30% Off Select Animatronics - 1 Week Only!



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*FIRST DAY OF AUTUMN AND WHERE DO WE GO FOR A HOT DATE ON A FRIDAY NIGHT? SPIRIT OF COURSE!!

SOOO FUN! Just used this coupon to get the LAST Boris Karloff Frankenstein at our SPIRIT store! The store is FANTASTIC!!! Saved us $90.!!! AMazing. Naturally - we used the savings to buy MORE SPirit items! That's how they getcha - LOL

So many cool props and they are already out of the Jumping Spider 

The manager and staff assistant were GREAT and the set-ups are wonderful! LOVE the Zombie Baby display and all the cool "Try Me" stations. 

The Zombie Flesh Eater came home with us too - ALSO the LAST one!! Now - if only I could find a few more coupons to s-t-r-e-t-c-h our budget!!

SOOOO Happy that Spirit has opened in Cincinnati!! AND thanks Halloween Forum for keeping us informed about all the great Spirit activities. 

BOO!

*


----------

